# 410 shotgun



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I think I'm gonna go back in time 35 years and start small game hunting with a single shot 410. I know I'll have to get close witch is not a prob since I been a handgun hunter for a long time. My wife has a pump 410 she use's on garden pest and snakes but I want a single shot I had a H&R when I was young Guess I'll go with a NEF now ok nows where you guys tell me I'm crazy lol


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

When I was 6 or 7, I started hunting with a 410 bolt action. I couldn't hit a dove. When I was 8, I asked if I could use the old double barrel 12 and began hitting things and used a 12 ever since. But I always liked the 410 for some reason. 

I got DW a Rossi 410 single shot, it comes with an extra 22 barrel. It is tiny and light and she used it on grouse, which are real easy to kill, plus the occasional ground squirrel who tries to pioneer our squirrel-free fields. 

Then a friend sold me a beautiful double barrel European 410 made in the 1930s for sale in Africa. Very lightweight, slim and trim. She loves it. Grouse hate it. 

I use heavy shot like 4 or 5, because the target is only gonna get hit with a few shot with that light charge weight, so you better make them heavy shot to kill. I do keep some 8s and 9s around for when she gets mad at the blackbirds. 

You can load your own brass cased ammo from 444 Marlin cases, or 303 British or many other cases. They last forever. It really cuts down on the shell price.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I really like the old bolt action 410s. One of my first guns. I used it many years hunting everything from squirrel to deer.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

I have one and love it. Single shot, guess you call it a break down, hammer exposed. ( not sure of the terminology which describes the workings ) There may be a lot of 410s out there, I can always find ammo for it.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Seems like the ammo for 410s is just a little high. Many times 12 gage shells are cheaper.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey,
Well I've got a pair of Haikims (only dropped in the sand once) and 10,000 + rds of corrosive 8mm stashed. So I ain't pointing any fingers.
I don't think I don't think I have ever heard of using brass rifle shells in a 410!
Could you go a little further or point me in the right direction on how you do it?
lenghts wads?
Dutch


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Dutch 106 said:


> I don't think I don't think I have ever heard of using brass rifle shells in a 410!
> Could you go a little further or point me in the right direction on how you do it?
> lenghts wads?
> Dutch


There is a ton of info on loading them. Here is one example, http://www.endtimesreport.com/410reloading.html

or

http://upsurvival.tripod.com/id23.html

Most of her shots are at a forest grouse standing in the trail at 15 feet, so short shot strings and tight patterns aren't a big concern. I use various card wads and cut off shot cups and whatever else I can cram in there, with an overshot wad glued on. A 7/16" punch works great to make them.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I've got a little "Snake Charmer", SingleShot .410 It's more like a large pistol than a shot gun, but fun and accurate. And as mentioned above, ammo prices are extremely high compared to 12g.
Matt


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I always liked 20Ga. better but thats just me.

big rockpile


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

I bought my son a breakover single shot .410 by Rossi. It is a nice little varmint gun. I use it more than he does.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

break 410s are very usefull with 45lc they fit just right , would be even cooler if you could use a 410 pump as a 45 rifle


----------



## Troy (Oct 11, 2010)

Anybody in thier right mind wouldn't tell you your crazy. There is nothing better than Small Game and a little .410.
I have hunted many a Rabbit and Squirrel with a .410 NEF when everybody else is carrying big Heavy 12's and at the end of the day I have just as much Game and am not the least bit sore in the arms or shoulder from carrying or shooting it all day. I had a great day afield and they are absolutally pooped.

Yes , the shells are a little bit expensive , but I feel the trade off is well worth it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Uncle JD said:


> I bought my son a breakover single shot .410 by Rossi. It is a nice little varmint gun. I use it more than he does.


My GS has a Rossi just too small for me I Sighted it in for .243 and hated it but ok for the kid.

big rockpile


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey,
I have actively stayed away fro 410 because of the cost. I may have to look around for a single or double.
Can you shoot 45 LC in a 410 shotgun?
Dutch


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I don't shoot 45 Colt in a 410 for a few reasons. One, the barrel is smooth, of course, and the thing stinks for accuracy. I've fired some rifled slugs, the first was at a coyote I called up when I was a kid. I missed. He ran. 

And the second reason is my 45 Colt gun is a Ruger Blackhawk. I have some real friendly plinking loads that would go in any old Colt, and some high pressure magnum loads that are only for Blackhawks and other strong revolvers. One of those accidentally in an old Peacemaker or a cheap 410 would light it up and send shrapnel flying. 

Some of those NEF or H&R 410 single shots have massive breeches and are also made in more powerful calibers on the same frame. I'm guessing they would stand a 45 Colt. By the little slim trim delicate double barrel 410 DW has could never be replaced and will stick with 410 loads only.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

A .410 is a great gun. I have a Balkial sxs that is a sweetheart to carry all day. I load it with 3" magnums in 5 shot and it does a great job on rabbits and squirrels. Even though many kids start out with a .410 it is really more of a gun for an experienced shooter. I also have a NEF which is also light as a feather and fun to hunt with. The cost of ammo is a problem. If it wasn't for the $$ Id use it for trap shooting too.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> Some of those NEF or H&R 410 single shots have massive breeches and are also made in more powerful calibers on the same frame. I'm guessing they would stand a 45 Colt. By the little slim trim delicate double barrel 410 DW has could never be replaced and will stick with 410 loads only.


The NEF survivor is advertized as a 410 45lc it will take either


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Can you shoot 45 LC in a 410 shotgun?


NO

The pressures are MUCH higher than the shotgun shells


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I have 12ga & 20ga shotguns I'm just lookin for something light & easy to carry I've kinda been away from small game hunting for a few years now I want to get back into it


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If I were to buy another .410 I would go with a double barrel.

I've got a break over single shot with an exposed hammer. When I used it during the grouse boom 10 years ago I was able to drop just as many with it as I could my 20 double but now cocking the hammer slows me down too much.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

One of the misconceptions with the .410 is that it has a limited range of killing power requiring very close shots. Actually a load of 6's from a .410 and a load from a 12 ga. hit just as hard at any distance if the velocities are equal. The only limit is on the .410's shot string and spread. Using magnum loads of 5 shot I have taken squirrels at 35 yds or better.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Make mine a 28. I have a Stevens SXS in .410, a model 42 and my first gun ever which was a nickel framed H&R Topper .410, but I actually use a Browning repro model 12 in 28 ga. for small game. I have an 1100 Sporting in 28 for shotgun games, but it's far too heavy to carry in the field.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I have been giving the 28ga some thought can anyone that hunts with it tell me how it does in the field


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I have been giving the 28ga some thought can anyone that hunts with it tell me how it does in the field


I works fine but you'll spend a fortune on shells IF you can even find them


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't shoot a .410 much, but keep one in the barn and shoot a gopher once in a while. Always wanted a Model 42 Winchester with a vent rib. Never could afford one or find one at the right price. Very, very nice shotgun. As most of you know, looks much like the Model 12 Winchester. If you make enough garage sales and flea markets, you can sometime find .410 shells reasonable. They are like the .22, has killed a lot of game over the years for many of kids. I know at one time, I would have bear hunted with a .22. No doubt a .22 has killed more deer than most all weapons put together.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

When I was a kid I use to hunt with a friend who lived just a half mile from me. We would get together me using a 20 guage and he using a 410. I would out do him on the rabbits, but he would out do me on the squirrels. So in my opinion the 410's are just as good as the 20 guages.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I used to know a group of Hunters that had a " .410 Rabbit Club ." Every member had to hunt with ONLY a single shot .410 . They kept records of all rabbits killed & were quite a bunch of skilled hunters.


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

A .410 has just as much range as a 12 gauge just not the payload weight. I have also been thinking of a new .410. I am thinking of a Stoger SXS. If I do I will add clamp on sight that go on the rib and a sling. I will call it my cheap double rifle/shotgun. I have a whole bunch of .410 3inch slugs, over 300 of them. Bought 500 of them cheap, about .25 each, when I had a Russian semi auto. That rifle would hit squarrels at 50 yards with the slugs. I really like the gun but someone had enough $ to trade for it that they ended up with it. I have a Springfield M6 in 22/.410 so I do not want a single shot. All I would say is if you want one go for it. Remember that Ed is talking of just using the bress not shooting factory rifle ammo in a .410. Just wanted to point that out as no one needs to get hurt.
Steve


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

gunseller said:


> Remember that Ed is talking of just using the bress not shooting factory rifle ammo in a .410. Just wanted to point that out as no one needs to get hurt.
> Steve


Ooops. Good point. I reload everything for everything and wildcat and all sorts of unbelievable stuff. So yes, I meant use 444 brass to make 410 hulls. Or 303 British or 9.3X74R or other cases. But don't shoot the rifle loads in the 410.


----------

